# Asshole dog owner clarks fork box takeout



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Who ever the disrespectful kayaker with Colorado license plates, that left your dog at the take out for the box for couple days you sir are a special ass and your lucky you didn't roll in to the take out while I was there. I feel for your dog who was left without food and water in the 90 degree heat tied to a fucking bumper of a truck. 

Don't ever pull a stunt like that again or I seriously will beat the piss out of you and take your dog! 

ridiculous who fucking raised you? If you can't take care of your animal don't have one!


Btw the locals were curious so I wouldn't be surprised if the sheriff was called


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Well Mike why didn't you call the cops? You had every right. I hate it when people get away with this kind of cruelty. Some people don't deserve to have pets.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Some locals already wrote a bad letter and tied him to my buddies car for shade because they came back to check on him 24 hours later. they found him a day later running around. Eric parker took the dog for a swim and we filled up his water dish. So there are eyes on the dog. I wanted to give the asshole a chance to come clean and fess up and straighten his shit out


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

If you saw a dog tied to a bumper for a couple days and did not report it, then you too are cruel to animals. 
Do something about it fella. Situation sucks all around.
Hope the dog owner is alive and alright.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Mike, thanks to you and the others for watching out for the pup, and taking care of it. I'd have stolen it and taken it to the shelter. What an asshole the owner is!!!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Call the cops next time. I know it's a pain to wait around. It's just better since they get the ticket. Or, maybe the cops show up and realize that they were reported missing as they were only supposed to be gone for 4 hrs. Unlikely but could happen.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Not to make light of the dog part of the situation or anything, but is it possible something happened to the owner and he was unable to get back in a timely manner?


----------



## Jmcknight (Jul 22, 2013)

Um well I am not sure what to say here. I will take all the name calling and intense posts that I have read on here I guess I deserve it. I am the owner of a black lab that I made a poor decision of leaving at the take out of the box. I left him with plenty of food on sat and the morning of he ate two days worth of food. He drank plenty of water before I left and he had about a gallon. This was sat at 11 am. I was hoping to only leave him for 24 hours or less. He would only need to hang out for 1 hot afternoon under the shade of the truck. I tied him loosely knowing he would get loose. The river was about 100 feet away so once getting loose he wouldn't need to go far to find water and a cooler place to chill. But unfortunately I took longer on the river then expected we all know you can't try and rush through a class five gorge. I ended up being gone for 30 hours. The week prior I inquired about boarding him at a dog kennel in cody but they require proof of a lot of different vaccinations that I couldn't provide. I could pay for all new vaccinations and wait 10days after then they would board him. But I choose not to. Which was probably a poor choose. So am I am sorry to all in the community that I made a bad decision. I am also thankful to Patrick and mellisisa for keeping him company on his lonely night.


----------



## Jmcknight (Jul 22, 2013)

Also thank you Eric Parker for taking him for a swim and filling up his water again. And again I am for ever grateful to the kind souls who cleaned up my shit.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

You're okay, the dog's okay and you learned a valuable lesson the hard way. 

Thanks for reporting in, even if it was after a rather hostile calling-out from CasperMike and others. 

If I had a place for one, I'd be more than happy to take your dog for a bit and I'm sure others feel the same way, including people that _can_ dog-sit.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Kendrick said:


> Thanks for reporting in, even if it was after a rather hostile calling-out from CasperMike and others.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Rather harsh calling out? Dude needs to be tied to the back of his bumper for 30 hours. Its tools like him that make responsible dog owners look bad. And take your dog to the vet.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Glad that you fessed up to this...but I can't let you get off that easy. If you can't make arrangements to board the dog (read: take care of the dog): DONT FUCKING GO KAYAKING. PERIOD! Did that not factor into your decision making? Are you that selfish and immature? I don't care how sweet the CFB is, or that you only intended to leave him in grizzly country tied to a bumper for 24 hours...you should really re-examine your priorities and why you even own a dog in the first place. 
Chris


----------



## teleski1 (Nov 8, 2004)

What an idiot. We should tie you to a hitch by your fucking nuts. Seriously give that dog away.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

What a fricking idiot. Just stay home with the dog next time.


----------



## Jmcknight (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes I made a selfish and immature decision thank you for pounding it home I am currently tied to my truck while lucky chases squirrels and gophers around a meadow his favorite activity. Yes I fucked up and endangered something that I love the most. I won't try to make any excuses or try to rationalize my decision. Bottom line selfish and stupid. You all are probably right I shouldn't own a pet. I am sorry that I have mad all the responsible dog owners out there look bad. And thank you again to those amazing people who looked after him when i neglected to. I have never Been a part of these online forums and the only reason I joined mountain buzz was to own up to my mistake. After someone showed me this forum. And I am sure that none of you here have made a bad choose in your life from these posts it seems you are all perfect angels in this wold. And if wasn't for people like you then asswhole's like me would turn this world into a bad place I guess. This is my last post here I will cancel my membership to mountain buzz. Again I can't apologize enough. If you want to find me ill be in my truck down by the river. You already know what it looks like. This is were lucky and I live where our life is still better then your vacation. And away from drama searching people who troll through forums to verbally ass rape a poor kid who made a very bad choose.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Dude you are beyound fucked! Looking for drama? When you just get off your second lap of the season and find a random dog tied to your vehicle with a note yeah great way to end a spiritual trip taking care of your bullshit! Than act like we are the wrong doers? thanks for not being part of this community or forum you obviously have no respect even for a creature you supposedly love! Eat a dick you idiot! What would you do if your friend stuck in a seive leave em there?

If that's how you live give your dog away! 

So your life is better because you are irresponsible and ours is inferior because we are responsible take care of it all and run the shit? You are dumb! Btw I spent 5 days in the box this year in the same week sounds more like a lifestyle than a vacation you idiot!

A bad ass doesn't leave his dog tied to a truck at the take out period!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Jmcknight said:


> Yes I made a selfish and immature decision thank you for pounding it home I am currently tied to my truck while lucky chases squirrels and gophers around a meadow his favorite activity. Yes I fucked up and endangered something that I love the most. I won't try to make any excuses or try to rationalize my decision. Bottom line selfish and stupid. You all are probably right I shouldn't own a pet. I am sorry that I have mad all the responsible dog owners out there look bad. And thank you again to those amazing people who looked after him when i neglected to. I have never Been a part of these online forums and the only reason I joined mountain buzz was to own up to my mistake. After someone showed me this forum. And I am sure that none of you here have made a bad choose in your life from these posts it seems you are all perfect angels in this wold. And if wasn't for people like you then asswhole's like me would turn this world into a bad place I guess. This is my last post here I will cancel my membership to mountain buzz. Again I can't apologize enough. If you want to find me ill be in my truck down by the river. You already know what it looks like. This is were lucky and I live where our life is still better then your vacation. And away from drama searching people who troll through forums to verbally ass rape a poor kid who made a very bad choose.


Dude.....were you seriously expecting a different response from people to your confession?
You messed up. You came clean. Take your internet tongue lashing like an adult and move on. Learn the lesson. Love your dog and do better by him next time.


----------



## Jmcknight (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes cataraftgirl you are right I do deserve every word that is shot at me I will take my verbal tongue lashing. Caspermike I am truly sorry that I have robbed you of such a magical experience. I really am sorry for the frustration and heartache that I have caused you. Sorry for my bullshit. I will do better by my dog or find him a better home soon. Your posts have brought me to tears about my mistakes. I can't explain the amount of guilt I am experiencing right now. I am an idiot and irresponsible pet owner.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

... Casper prick... He fucked up... He admits it... You ever fuck up? Sure you have... And it's super GAY to be tuff on the buzz... Take second and fuck off--- your spiritual trip was better by helping the dog... You come a across as a pussy too often... Go run something hard, by yourself and keep it to yourself... Then maybe you'd feel like the soul boater you often claim to be... My 50 cents.... Oh, nobody really cares who runs what, how often and how hard it is... MilozaDICK wishecouldski 420 c fucking b.....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Milo I don't claim to be any soul boater. Running something hard by myself would be irresponsible and btw I def don't tell all. Like I'm going say I scored 2 big t laps , 11 miles worth of hiking for a sweetgrass trip to go straight into a high water box to work digging ditches and running saw for three days to right back in the box all in two weeks. No I don't fucking brag but when someone has the nerve to call my life a vacation, after we put up with his bullshit, he can fuck off just like I'm gonna tell you to. 

If you are a dumb ass expect to be called out on it.

And milo you don't even run the shit you walk it.

Caspermike the dude that's comes across as a "pussy" hahah yeah right. You couldn't hang if you wanted to


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Geez...if you do something this nuts don't publicly admit to it on a public message board. I would be laying as low as possible.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Off topic, but I would like to nominate Caspermike (aka BozemanMike) to offically welcome new people on MountainBuzz.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

watermonkey said:


> Kendrick said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for reporting in, even if it was after a rather hostile calling-out from CasperMike and others.
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Well put Kendrick.

Could the internet vigilantes please call off the lynching and take your ropes back home? Jmcknight created an account, logged on and owned his screw-up. We've all got enough of those in our past and right now shame, blame, and humiliation have reached the point of diminishing returns. He's learned something from it and it's time for us all to move on.

This has gone from tough love to just being tough on the guy.

G'night,

-AH


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey can you dog lovers please post this drivel on a dog website, because it doesn't have anything to do with kayaking and I really don't give a fuck. Maybe the mods can add a dog forum since we apparently like to separate out every little topic these days. We probably wouldn't have to do that if people didn't post dog threads in a boating forum. Was it wrong to tie a dog up like that? Sure. Is it ghey to create a thread on a boating website about this crap? Yep. Please post some trip reports from the Clark's Fork, that's what I want to read about.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Hey can you dog lovers please post this drivel on a dog website, because it doesn't have anything to do with kayaking and I really don't give a fuck. Maybe the mods can add a dog forum since we apparently like to separate out every little topic these days. We probably wouldn't have to do that if people didn't post dog threads in a boating forum. Was it wrong to tie a dog up like that? Sure. Is it ghey to create a thread on a boating website about this crap? Yep. Please post some trip reports from the Clark's Fork, that's what I want to read about.


 How bought a forum for idiots without enough of a vocabulary to make posts without swearing. You don't think what goes on at the put in and take out has anything to do with future use issues for boaters?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Since when is a Mountain buzz tongue lashing an adequate lesson for animal cruelty? Someone should beat the shit out of this idiot and take his dog. 

You make me sick.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Is it ghey to create a thread on a boating website about this crap?


Misspelling the word gay doesn't make you any less of a hateful douche. Try to find a different word - it'll help you not look like an ignorant asshole.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

bucketboater said:


> You don't think what goes on at the put in and take out has anything to do with future use issues for boaters?


I never said that, but that's not the topic of this thread, instead its just a pointless witch hunt against a guy that went out of his way to apologize on this website of which he is not otherwise a member... but I digress, that's not my point, I really don't care about his dog, the impact that this has had on him as a dog owner, or the outrage this situation has apparently inflicted such severe emotional distress upon so many people to such a serious nature and degree. My point is that this thread is a waste of people's time and to please post stoke instead of this nonsense.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Aside from whether you are a dog lover or not, doing this shit at the putin/takeout reflects badly on ALL OF US as a community. How are we supposed to appear as a responsible group of people and gain any type of public credibility on access and environmental issues, if people see Michael Vick Jr. here pull stunts like this one? 

As for Mr. Vick Jr, I hope your punishment for this in the afterlife is having to lick clean 1,000 Colfax bums' nutsacks.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't believe I'm chiming in..

Maybe my personality is quite different than FrankC, but I actually admire the fact that this dude had the integrity to create an account, and in general, take responsibility for and apologize for what he did. "Laying low" or not admitting it is way weaker than acknowledging the reality of what you have done. 

I think we all agree that it was a mistake.. While it sucks that it had to be broadcasted, who of us hasn't done something absolutely retarded in our lives?

I didn't think I had much of an opinion, but I agree with Kendrick and Paddle_Iraq. I am not trying to give any more attention to this hurtful thread, because I think the guilty party is feeling his fair share of shame.

Stoked on the boys that took care of the dog in need. Props to Erik Parker and company. That's where the recognition should be. But also, give the guy some small amount of credit and forgiveness for taking the experience as a lesson learned..


----------



## Otterwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

We've all fucked up - especially me - but I have never fucked up like that.
Abandoning a dog??
Ain't no different than abandoning a child in my book.............


----------



## Zwo_ (Jul 23, 2013)

I bet your dog was still happy to see you though when you showed back up! That is the definition of unconditional love right there, and the big difference between a dog and a spouse.

If you would have tied your wife to the bumper of your truck and taken off for a couple of days she probably wouldn't have been happy to see you when you came back. 

You douche bag, however do not deserve the love of your dog. You deserve the wrath of a bunch of internet do-gooders. I think you should give your dog away, and re-examine yourself.

You are the reason why, the more I am around people, the more I like dogs.

Lastly, your lucky your dog wasn't ripped to shreds and eaten a live by wolves, or savagely chewed apart by a grizzly sow with cubs. That area ain't Colorado, you city slicker. There are wild things all around. 

Shape up dickweed!


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Plenty of dogs out there.... this is no big deal.

I found a great dog near South Boulder Creek a couple weeks back...... seemed like a great dog...... no collar or anything. Love those black and white border collies. 

Everytime I turn around there are unattended dogs. Biking..... skiing..... nothing new.
Oh yea..... all you dog lovers...... clean up you dogs shit.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

This isn't Colorado! your no big deal attitudes is the reason this has happened! You are liable for the actions of your dog. They are pets not your brothers and sisters or college bro brah. I don't bring my mutts just to leave them tied to a truck for a day and half. Simple as that. It's about respect in general! If that dog caused a fight with someone else dog it would have probably been shot, its wyoming not Colorado! Dog lovers or not its animal cruelty which is illegal. 

Paddle Iraq , nemi west you both sound like a children... Maybe everybody should let the dogs they own free to roam, bs!


----------

